# Force 22 Front Deraileur with rival ?



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

I think i read somewhere about using the new Force 22 FD on a bike with Rival nand it was a definate improvement inj front shifting. i'm getting ready to get a new bike and cant figure out how to go.


----------



## sund (Oct 31, 2011)

I just went from a Rival FD to a Force 22 FD. I did it mainly for the integrated chain catcher, but front shifter is a bit better. It was definitely worth the price difference of the upgrade for both features.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

sund said:


> I just went from a Rival FD to a Force 22 FD. I did it mainly for the integrated chain catcher, but front shifter is a bit better. It was definitely worth the price difference of the upgrade for both features.


What shifter are you using with the setup? I just went from an Apex equipped bike to a Rival equipped bike and the front is day and night...for the better. Rear is about the same. Shifters a little nicer...a little crisper shifting...but otherwise not much difference.


----------



## sund (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm using Rival shifters. On my other bike, I've got the last generation Red shifters, rival rear and Red yaw front derailleur. The shifters are fairly similar. Just a more positive action on the Red.


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

Im not sure what i want to go with . just getting ideas for a new synapse. EDepending on what the LBS says it may be pieced to gether. Probably mostly Rival with last years Red shifter and yaw FD. depnds on what they'll do and price. or might go force 22.


----------



## sund (Oct 31, 2011)

If you are going all brand new, I would think Force 22 would be a better value. Old Red shifters aren't cheap when brand new. If used, then picking and choosing components, you can go with the strong suit of each.


----------



## meor (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm using 2013 Red shifters and Force 22 FD. The reason using Force 22 instead RED is the price different... and i'm happy with the Force 22 FD performance.

-meor-


----------

